# some of my caridinas



## anthonyd (30 Mar 2015)

Hi guys, i m new to the forum so i thought i would share some pictures of some of my shrimps
























Thanks


----------



## anthonyd (30 Mar 2015)

Cant seem to upload pics


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Mar 2015)

Try posting through Photo bucket


----------



## Another Phil (30 Mar 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Try posting through Photo bucket


 
He did
http://s750.photobucket.com/user/guinflu/media/Mobile Uploads/20150329_202550.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
Unfortunately I can't help with photobucket

Hi Anthony,
have a look here;
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-do-you-post-a-picture.2618/

cheers phil


----------



## anthonyd (30 Mar 2015)

Thanks guys, as you can see i m pretty useless with anything IT .


----------



## anthonyd (30 Mar 2015)

[/IMG]





[/URL]


----------



## Mr. Teapot (30 Mar 2015)

Copy the 'direct link' in photo bucket.
When posting a picture on the thread, click the 'mountain' icon and paste the copied photo bucket direct link in the pop-up box that appears. Here we go:


 

Hope this helps!


----------



## anthonyd (30 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the help but after many times trying it doesnt seem to work for me for some reasons...Maybe due to the fact i m doing it on my phone. 

Thanks
Anthony


----------



## anthonyd (30 Mar 2015)

Red bee
Red ruby

Pinto

Tangtai gp

Tangtai gp

Caridina dennerli


----------



## Nelson (30 Mar 2015)




----------



## Lindy (31 Mar 2015)

Lovely shrimp.


----------



## anthonyd (31 Mar 2015)

Thanks !


----------



## anthonyd (20 Apr 2015)

A beautifull berried dennerli 

 
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=778433FBIMG1429565873312.jpg


----------



## Mic (26 Apr 2015)

Really nice shrimp.


----------

